# Ice Addicted Python!!?



## MANNING (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey Everyone,
Been lurking in the shadows 'liking' this and that but this is my first official thread
Caught word of this today, interesting and completely shocking at the same time

https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp...m/news-story/16c9f2ba6b399983037b66bf95ffd9a2


----------



## Gem (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi : ) 
Wow that's so sad but what an amazing prison program to have.
Definitely a good way for inmates to help out.
You often forget about the animal victims of ice abuse, not just being exposed themselves but also neglectful owners etc
Very sad


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 11, 2017)

Hopefully he has no long term negative effects...


----------



## MANNING (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.
Certainly a great program for snake/ inmate alike. Very sad to see any form of neglect. Let's hope the snake can live the rest of his life happily sober


----------



## princessparrot (Apr 11, 2017)

https://au.news.yahoo.com/nsw/a/349...society-after-drying-out-in-nsw-prison/#page1


----------



## Wally (Apr 14, 2017)

After dealing with two employees that unfortunately found themselves in the grip of the glass bbq, the python in question can thank it's lucky stars it had no say in it's rehabilitation.

If it did, I can guarantee it would have talked it's way out of it.


----------

